
Simons Mall Free WiFi Killed my Gmail Account - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/09/08/simons-mall-free-wifi-killed-my-gmail-account/
======
gdulli
He opted in to receive spam due to carelessness. I don't see the legitimacy of
him making anyone but himself the responsible party. He "killed" his own email
account.

Slandering the company that provided a "free" service and gave him the chance
to opt out of the cost of that service by calling them untrustworthy also
doesn't seem fair.

